# [video] ChessCube



## Sillas (Apr 11, 2012)

This cube variation I made around December/2010 - January/2011.
It's inicially a variation of Rubik's Cube applied with chess concepts. Since this time I had working improving this puzzle and making more things. 
It's already registered.
I'll explain more forward how I did it and why I'm showing only now.
I had this idea seeing the Checken Partner explained by Rafael Cinoto in a video on his site. So, since this I search if it was made before me, and it didn't made. And recently(+- one month ago) I was hacked and this part of my work was robbed. 
But, at all it's inicially a simple concept.
The cube have 6 faces, and chess have 6 pieces. So the stickers can be applied exactly, as you can see in the video.
With the Checkern Partner you can play chess in any face of cube, and any variation of Rubik's Cube (2x2, 4x4...), if the pieces was of the same size. That's the second simple variation.
My brother help me in somethings after that. 
Pictures:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...100001919338250&type=1&ref=notif&notif_t=like



Spoiler



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/p11041213261.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/p1104121327.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/p1104121326.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/p1104121326.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/p1104121340.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/p1104121358.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/192/p1104121336.jpg/






Edit: Chess is the most intelligent game invented by humans.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Apr 11, 2012)

lol, looks pretty uhhh, idk, wouldve been better if you printed it out and stuck it on 
Other than that good work!

pkvk9122


----------



## William (Apr 11, 2012)

Very good job! Congratulations!!! It is an excellent idea!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 11, 2012)

Umm, the second hit upon googling "chess rubik's cube":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YIPD1nkJws

Posted 4 years ago.


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 11, 2012)

It looks very well made, but it is very misleading to describe it as "applying chess concepts" to a cube. You merely applied chess pieces. I got my hopes up for nothing.


----------



## Sillas (Apr 11, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Umm, the second hit upon googling "chess rubik's cube":
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YIPD1nkJws
> 
> Posted 4 years ago.


I did it independently. It can count?


Noahaha said:


> You merely applied chess pieces. I got my hopes up for nothing.


In this first, yes, is just pieces. But I have improved it.


----------



## Godmil (Apr 11, 2012)

Hmmmm. So it's just chess themed stickers.
What do you mean by 'it's already registered'?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 11, 2012)

Sillas said:


> you can play chess in any face of cube


 
seems legit


----------



## CuberMan (Apr 11, 2012)

lol, at first I think it's www.chesscube.com 's video which is an online multiplayer chess game


----------



## Sillas (Apr 11, 2012)

CuberMan said:


> lol, at first I think it's www.chesscube.com 's video which is an online multiplayer chess game


Is CubeChess. (Cube+Chess)

Pictures uploaded:


Spoiler



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...041213261.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...104121327.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...104121326.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...104121326.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...104121340.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...104121358.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...104121336.jpg/



In the 6x6 chess game I used 4*3x3 cubes, but I cut off 1 bishop and horse.
The rest are variants using random formats and organization. In somes I found checkmate easily.
And I did one normal game in a 8x8x8, with stickers. Only kicking the pieces that must be moved to the right places. That's perfect to play chess.
More forward I'll show my chess game applied in 3D puzzles. Is a improvement in the old CubeChess. Respecting the moves of each piece.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Apr 12, 2012)

What do you mean "_registered_"


----------



## Sillas (Apr 12, 2012)

MovingOnUp said:


> What do you mean "_registered_"


Copyright of intellectual property.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Apr 12, 2012)

Sillas said:


> Copyright of intellectual property.


 
You copyrighted this? hahaha, isn't that hand-drawn?


----------

